# هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

هل الصراحة ضرورية دائماً؟:thnk0001:

إن الأمانة واجبة والصراحة مطلوبة، ولكن عندما نقول هذا لا يعني أنه يجب أن نتخطى حدود الآداب والإنسانية. جميل بكل إنسان أن يكون لطيفاً وأديباً في معاملاته إلى جانب صراحته وأمانته. فإذا كان الإنسان أديباً مع الناس، فهذا لا يعني أنه مخادع. بل يقبل الناس على ما هم عليه وهذا لا يعني الرياء والنفاق بل محبة تجاه الآخرين.
صحيح أن الإنسان يجب أن يكون أميناً وصادقاً، ولكن الأمانة والصدق لا تتطلب كشف أخطاء الآخرين، أو الإساءة إلى سمعة الغير. فكل الناس خطاة وكل إنسان له أخطاؤه وهفواته، أنت وأنا وكل إنسان. ولا يجب أن نذيع أخطاء وهفوات الآخرين للأسباب التالية:
1 - لأن ذلك يشوّه سمعتهم.
2 - لأن ذلك قد يؤذي سمعة الشخص نفسه الذي يفشي بضعفات غيره.
3 - هذا مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس.  :smile01
ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها" (متى3:7 ). "فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضاً بهم" (متى12:7). وإن الأمانة لا تعني مطلقاً الإخبار عن أخطاء الغير، لأن الأمانة هي ستر أخطاء الآخرين وحفظها دون إذاعتها. "المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا" (1بطرس8:4). وعلينا أن لا ننسى قول الكتاب أن كلنا خطاة وأجرة الخطية هي موت، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا"  
(رومية23:6 
​



منقول


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الصراحة ضرورية جدا ولكن احيانا نجملها ولذلك حتي تسير الحياة​


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> الصراحة ضرورية جدا ولكن احيانا نجملها ولذلك حتي تسير الحياة​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا yoyo وكلامك مزبوووووووووط :t16: :new4: ​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

العفو علي اية  هي دي الحقيقة 
نقول الصراحة بس متجملة 
ولا منقولهاش خالص  انهي احسن متهيقلي 
وهي متجمله احسن​


----------



## اني بل (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> العفو علي اية  هي دي الحقيقة
> نقول الصراحة بس متجملة
> ولا منقولهاش خالص  انهي احسن متهيقلي
> وهي متجمله احسن​



ميرسي مرة اخرى على كلامك المعقوووول 

الرب معك​


----------



## اشرف جورجي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كما قال الشاعر الصراحه راحه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا
:yahoo:


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على تعليقك الجميل يا جورجي
هو فعلاً الصراحة رااااااااااااااااااااااحة ولو انها مش سهلة .....
:Love_Mailbox::smil13:​


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضزع طبعا جميل جدا ولو الواحد مبداش حياتة بالصراحة مش هيلاقى حد يصدقة بعد كدة


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*_


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



christin قال:


> _*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*_



ميرسي ليك يا كريستين على مرورك وتعليقك  :smil12:    :Love_Mailbox:

الرب معك ​


----------



## meno_709 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الصراحه مطلوبه فعلا بس في حدود الأدب واللياقه يعني مش اروح اقول لحد علي عيوبه واخطاؤه قدام الناس او اقولهاله في وشه بقلة ذوق لأنه كده عمره ماهيسمع كلامي حتي لو كان صح لكن لو وجهته الكلام ذوق واحترام وفي اطار لفت النظر وليس بلغة الامر هيكون احسن والطف وهو هيتقبل الكلام حتي لو كان طوب


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تصارح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



meno_709 قال:


> الصراحه مطلوبه فعلا بس في حدود الأدب واللياقه يعني مش اروح اقول لحد علي عيوبه واخطاؤه قدام الناس او اقولهاله في وشه بقلة ذوق لأنه كده عمره ماهيسمع كلامي حتي لو كان صح لكن لو وجهته الكلام ذوق واحترام وفي اطار لفت النظر وليس بلغة الامر هيكون احسن والطف وهو هيتقبل الكلام حتي لو كان طوب



كلام جميل وصحيح  يا meno  

شكرا لمرورك واهلا بيك :new6:​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

*هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

إن الأمانة واجبة والصراحة              مطلوبة، ولكن عندما نقول هذا لا يعني أنه يجب أن نتخطى حدود الآداب              والإنسانية. جميل بكل إنسان أن يكون لطيفاً وأديباً في معاملاته إلى              جانب صراحته وأمانته. فإذا كان الإنسان أديباً مع الناس، فهذا لا يعني              أنه مخادع. بل يقبل الناس على ما هم عليه وهذا لا يعني الرياء والنفاق              بل محبة تجاه الآخرين.
            صحيح أن الإنسان يجب أن يكون أميناً وصادقاً، ولكن الأمانة والصدق لا              تتطلب كشف أخطاء الآخرين، أو الإساءة إلى سمعة الغير. فكل الناس خطاة              وكل إنسان له أخطاؤه وهفواته، أنت وأنا وكل إنسان.


 ولا يجب أن نذيع              أخطاء وهفوات الآخرين للأسباب التالية:
            1 - لأن ذلك يشوّه سمعتهم.
            2 - لأن ذلك قد يؤذي سمعة الشخص نفسه الذي يفشي بضعفات غيره.
            3 - هذا مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس.


            ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك وأما الخشبة              التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها" (متى3:7 ). "فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس              بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضاً بهم" (متى12:7). وإن الأمانة لا تعني مطلقاً              الإخبار عن أخطاء الغير، لأن الأمانة هي ستر أخطاء الآخرين وحفظها دون              إذاعتها. "المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا" (1بطرس8:4). وعلينا أن لا ننسى              قول الكتاب أن كلنا خطاة وأجرة الخطية هي موت، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة              أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" 
            (رومية23:6 ).


ودمتم بود
مورا مارون​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

حقا ورغم ان الصراحه راحة ولكن وجب الا تتحول لوقاحة
وشكرا مورا مارون
على الموضوع الجميل
والمهم ما تنسيش الفلوس اللى عليكى
يا تبعتيها نقدا يا شيك مقبول الدفع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا ورغم ان الصراحه راحة ولكن وجب الا تتحول لوقاحة
> وشكرا مورا مارون
> على الموضوع الجميل
> والمهم ما تنسيش الفلوس اللى عليكى
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اي فلوس يا واد

ده كان زمان
​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*



مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اي فلوس يا واد
> 
> ...



اعذر من بنجر مورا
لطشتى توقيعى وهو مسجل فى موسوعة جنيس العالمية
دون تصريح كتابى مما ينتج عنة ازمة دولية بين سوريا ومصر
وعلية يا الدفع يا الحبس  :smil8:
​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*



وليم تل قال:


> اعذر من بنجر مورا
> لطشتى توقيعى وهو مسجل فى موسوعة جنيس العالمية
> دون تصريح كتابى مما ينتج عنة ازمة دولية بين سوريا ومصر
> وعلية يا الدفع يا الحبس  :smil8:
> ​




ههههههههههههههه

احسبسني يا واد

مش حدفع ولا مليم:t30:​


----------



## zezza (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

كلام حلو اوى يا مورا 
كل حاجة بالمعقول و فى الحدود بتبقى حلوة حتى لو كانت الصراحة 
يعنى بلاش نفاق و مجاملات واسعة و وقاحة فى الكلام  و برضه بلاش كذب و خداع 
شكرا مورا على الموضوع الحلو
و ابقى ادى وليم فلوسه بلاش الحركات دى هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## cross of jesus (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

_لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا_
_ان اردنا ان نكون اولاد الله فيجب علينا ان نعمل بوصايه وتعليمة _
_فالله رحيم وساتر كل ضعفتنا وكل خطايانا _
_فيجب علينا ان نكون ساترين على جميع اخواتنا_
_لكى نكون مستحقين ان نكون اولاد الله _
_رائع موضوعك مورا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

الصراحة راااااااحة يا مورا ياختى 

ههههههههه

تعيشى ياقمر على الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*


----------



## happy angel (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

أحب الصراحة .حتى ولو كانت مؤلمة ..فهي تعلمني وترشدني الى الطريق الصحيح ....ميرسي


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

اهلا 

كليمو 

هابي انجل 

جوجو

​نورتوا ِ


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*



> ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها" (متى3:7 ). "فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضاً بهم" (متى12:7). وإن الأمانة لا تعني مطلقاً الإخبار عن أخطاء الغير، لأن الأمانة هي ستر أخطاء الآخرين وحفظها دون إذاعتها. "المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا" (1بطرس8:4). وعلينا أن لا ننسى قول الكتاب أن كلنا خطاة وأجرة الخطية هي موت، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا"
> (رومية23:6 ).


*ميرسى يا مورا على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

الرب يباركك دونا لتشجيعك الدائم
​


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

*اكيد طبعا الصراحه دي اهم شي لكن لابد ان لا تتجاوز حدودها*
*ميرسي يا مورا علي الموضوع القيم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marmarr (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*

*الصراحه حلوه اما تكون متذوقه والناس تحترم الانسان الصريح
ميرسى يا مورا على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: هل الصراحة ضرورية دائما؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

